# New Skimmer



## CECILIO (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi
I Will Like To Buy A Skimmer For My 155 Gals Reef Tank, By Your Experience Which Skimmer You Advice
Thank You


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

CECILIO said:


> Hi
> I Will Like To Buy A Skimmer For My 155 Gals Reef Tank, By Your Experience Which Skimmer You Advice
> Thank You


A lot depends on the size of your wallet! If it's really thick and you want the best....Get a Deltec! Hands down the best you can get!

If you are like me and squeeze dimes trying to get nickles to fall out then check out the Coralife Super Skimmer 220G. Excellent Needle Wheel Skimmer for those of us not related to Bill Gates.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Turbo-floaters, Coralife Super Skimmers, and Aqua C come to mind.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Bill gates is my 2nd cousin! That cheapskate don't share no dough!

If it me, i'd put two skimmers at least on that baby, IMO would work alot better but that's me.


----------

